# devfsd si o no?

## roberto_dotg

ciao lista!

scusate domandina glam a me piace un sacco il comportamento di devfs ma nel kernel dice "OBSOLETE"

quindi :

e' stato rimpiazzato o cosa?

perche a-mme-mmi-piace!

tnx

----------

## comio

 *roberto_dotg wrote:*   

> ciao lista!
> 
> scusate domandina glam a me piace un sacco il comportamento di devfs ma nel kernel dice "OBSOLETE"
> 
> quindi :
> ...

 

udev sostituisce completamente devfs. ciao

----------

## neryo

 *comio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> udev sostituisce completamente devfs. ciao

 

gia' e' stato rimpiazzato, ma devo ancora sbattermi a convertire il sistema a udev.. Fondamentalmente anch'io mi trovo bene con devfs, altrimenti avrei gia' cambiato!  :Wink: 

Sara' la prossima tappa appena ho un po' di tempo...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco la guida http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/udev-guide.xml

 

Bene grazie!

Anche io ho notato che devfs è obsoleto, però ho anche notato che

gentoo l'applica di default come politica di installazione!

Che differenze ci saranno con il passaggio ad udev??

qualcuno parlava di maggior sicurezza e velocità (anche se impercettibile)...

----------

## kaosone

udev oltre ad avere una migliore gestione delle periferiche (soprattutto le rimovibili), gira in userspace

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *roberto_dotg wrote:*   

> e' stato rimpiazzato o cosa?
> 
> perche a-mme-mmi-piace!

 

Il problema è che non piaceva ai developer del kernel  :Very Happy: 

Fidati, udev ti piacerà di più visto che ti consente di fare cose che con devfs erano assolutamente precluse  :Wink:  (ti consiglio di leggerti la sezione relativa alle "regole" per le periferiche che puoi impostare sotto udev)

----------

## btbbass

unico avviso (è una cosa da pochissimo, quindi non spaventarti): se usi udev e disinstalli devfsd devi cambiare il tuo 

```
 /etc/Xorg11/xconfig 
```

nella parte relativa al mouse (a me è successo, per lo meno)

Ho dovuto cambiare, avendo un mouse usb

```
 /dev/mouse 
```

in

```
 /dev/input/mice 
```

Se hai un mouse psx, cerca nel forum, trovi sicuramente la stringa da immettere

----------

## morellik

Ho installato la prima 2005.0 che usa udev.

Mi sono rabbuiato quando in /dev ho trovato n-mila device  :Shocked: 

cosa che non succedeva col buon devfs.

E' normale o si devono creare  delle regole per evitare la creazione

indiscriminata di device?

CIauz

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ti crea tante pty?

----------

## randomaze

A me risultano 690 oggetti... ma in gran parte sono link... udev sa essere molto prolisso con i link

```

$ ls -l /dev/dvd* /dev/cd*  /dev/pg*

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 18 11:41 /dev/cdrom -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 18 11:41 /dev/cdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 18 11:41 /dev/dvd -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 18 11:41 /dev/dvdrw -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 3 Apr 18 11:41 /dev/pg0 -> sr0
```

(...e i link qui sopra qualcuno lo ho creato io, giusto per aumentare l'entropia....)

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ti crea tante pty?

 

A parte le pty che sono in gran parte link.

Ma ho, per esempio, 168 hdXY (non ho alcun disco IDE), 65 fdX (ho un solo floppy) e dato che il server 

ha un controller HP Smart Array che crea in /dev una directory cciss, udev mi crea

ben 768 device  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   che non sono link.

Non mi sembra molto funzionale a meno che non ci sia da smanettare nella configurazione

di udev.

morellik

----------

## fabius

 *morellik wrote:*   

> Ho installato la prima 2005.0 che usa udev.
> 
> Mi sono rabbuiato quando in /dev ho trovato n-mila device 
> 
> cosa che non succedeva col buon devfs.

 

Hai messo RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" in /etc/conf.d/rc?

----------

## morellik

 *fabius wrote:*   

>  *morellik wrote:*   Ho installato la prima 2005.0 che usa udev.
> 
> Mi sono rabbuiato quando in /dev ho trovato n-mila device 
> 
> cosa che non succedeva col buon devfs. 
> ...

 

No. Provo.

Grazie

morellik

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *morellik wrote:*   

> No. Provo.

 

Allora e' sicuramente quello se no non si spiega le migliaia di hdXY che hai

----------

## luna80

io sono passata questa mattina da devfs a udev sul mio portatile.

quando usavo devfs potevo usare sia il touchpad che il mouse usb.

ora in X riesco ad usare soltanto il mouse usb, qualcuno sa come posso usare "contemporaneamente" entrambi i mouse?

(il cat sul device del touchpad funziona)

----------

## cloc3

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora in X riesco ad usare soltanto il mouse usb, qualcuno sa come posso usare "contemporaneamente" entrambi i mouse?
> 
> 

 

Io ho il touchpad su /dev/input/mouse0 e l'usb su /dev/input/mice.

Comunque qualche prova con il cat su /dev/input/... dovrebbe bastare a trovare la configurazione corretta.

----------

## luna80

@cloc3: grazie per la dritta, non avevo pensato di cercare un device dove funzionavano entrambi... :Embarassed:  pensavo fosse un altro problema

a me con /dev/input/mice funziona sia il touchpad che l'usb.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

@morellik: hai poi risolto mettendo a no quella voce?

----------

## Cagnulein

@fedeliallalinea: ti posso rispondere io che ho il suo stesso problema. No, il "problema" con 

```
RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"
```

 si è risolto  :Sad: 

----------

## morellik

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @morellik: hai poi risolto mettendo a no quella voce?

 

Scusa il ritardo, ma ho avuto un po' di lavoro extra da fare.

Ho provato impostando RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no" e per me sembra funzionare.

Dopo il riavvio del server non ho più device hdXY e in /dev/cciss ho solo i device che ho creato.

Grazie per la dritta.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## luna80

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> @morellik: hai poi risolto mettendo a no quella voce?

 

io prima di mettere la voce (mi ero dimenticata) avevo molti più device, poi l'ho messa ed i device sono diminuiti ,...in ogni caso ne rimangono anche a me 960 (come randomaze)...non pochi.

inoltre, per quale motivo vengono creati tutti quel link per le tty? è normale?

----------

## gutter

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> inoltre, per quale motivo vengono creati tutti quel link per le tty? è normale?

 

Mi pare se ne fosse parlato in un altro post, sempre se non ricordo male ci dovrebbe essere un bug report aperto, vedi cosa dice.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Mi pare se ne fosse parlato in un altro post, sempre se non ricordo male ci dovrebbe essere un bug report aperto, vedi cosa dice.

 

Avevo pure sottoposto un bug e mi avevano detto che era giusto (https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=73885)

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Ho disattivato il salvataggio su tar e il numero di device è sceso da 1500 a 697.... comunque tanti! Ho ancora una barcata di hd* (mentre ne possiedo solo 4), tonnellate di pty e tty più varie ed eventuali:

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/hd* | wc -w

17

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/pty* | wc -w

279

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/tty* | wc -w

329

bash-2.05b$ ls /dev/vcs* | wc -w

18

Inoltre, non funziona più VMWare: non trova /dev/vmnet0 e devo lanciare ogni volta /opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl.

Come faccio a risolvere il problema senza riattivare quell'opzione?

----------

## dappiu

a parte il fatto di avere la directory /dev poco pulita, non vedo nessun altro svantaggio ad avere tante tty e pty

----------

## Cagnulein

 *dappiu wrote:*   

> a parte il fatto di avere la directory /dev poco pulita, non vedo nessun altro svantaggio ad avere tante tty e pty

 

si si, infatti è una cosa puramente estetica  :Smile: 

----------

## comio

 *Cagnulein wrote:*   

>  *dappiu wrote:*   a parte il fatto di avere la directory /dev poco pulita, non vedo nessun altro svantaggio ad avere tante tty e pty 
> 
> si si, infatti è una cosa puramente estetica 

 

però la filosofia era: ho un device per ogni perifirica che ho realmente... mi pare un po' sminuita...

ciao

----------

## randomaze

 *comio wrote:*   

> però la filosofia era: ho un device per ogni perifirica che ho realmente... mi pare un po' sminuita...

 

La filosofia é invariata. Solo che vengono creati i link simbolici a tutti i possibili sinonimi del device. In ogni caso volendo diminuire il numero dei link ai device si può agire sulle regole (mi sembra ci sia un post, abbastanza datato, di GhePeU in tal senso)

----------

